# Free Tunes for your iPod!



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

750 full-length, high-quality mp3 files.....2.6 gigs..... the entire SXSW 2005 Music Festival....and the only time I've ever seen BitTorrent used for something *legal*. 

<b><a href="http://www.yourmaclife.com/forum/viewtopic.php?forum=18&showtopic=15624" target="_blank">Free Tunes for your iPod!</a></b>


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

this link didn't work...


----------



## ACfly (Dec 26, 2004)

*Free Album from iTunes*

I got a free album with almost 16 songs from iTunes!!

Thanks Apple, you're the best


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

> I got a free album with almost 16 songs from iTunes!!


Colour me doubtful. Any more details?


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

kevs~just kevs said:


> this link didn't work...


you have to sign in 

lots of music there!!!!!
2.6 gigs, to download or not to download
thanks for the music.......la la la ......(how did that tune went)


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

ACfly said:


> I got a free album with almost 16 songs from iTunes!!


Care to let the rest of us in on the secret?

Or are you referring to "Street Official Mixtape, Vol. 5" that was a free download from the iTMS last week (not available any more though)?


----------



## Got Mac? (Aug 18, 2004)

The link is restricted. I made a username for password and put it on bugmenot.com if anyone just wants to look and not spend the time making an account.


----------

